# Saw this Red Tail Catfish



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I saw this RTC at one of my LFS's and had to take pics of him/her. At least 10 years old, in a tank thats 6' x 5'x 4'. Just the one RTC in there. Hope you guys like.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

How big is the cat?


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh at least 3' I'd reckon.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

sweet


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

The size of it was just incredible!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I love the south american red teails but they grow to big for most of our tanks (theres a few members here with big enough tanks).[/list]


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

They will either have big enough ponds or you just don't have one. My partner has looked into having one of these guys and a zebra shovelnose (these will be a waiting game till finances are sorted) but to have these you need an indoor pond.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

bigcatsrus said:


> They will either have big enough ponds or you just don't have one. My partner has looked into having one of these guys and a zebra shovelnose (these will be a waiting game till finances are sorted) but to have these you need an indoor pond.


an indoor pond with a viewing panel in the front with some spot lighting above the pond would be cool but how would one manag for the increased humidity in the home to prevent mold issues?


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

That I can't answer. Something else for me to mention to the bf.


----------



## Snakes to Cichs (Dec 29, 2008)

Depending on how humid it is where you live, you could install a vent fan to circulate air from inside out and outside in.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Ever been to the UK? If so you'll know what's it like here but if not it doesn't get that humid but its a different year. Our house does get warm in the summer as the sun is on it from sunrise to sunset.


----------



## Snakes to Cichs (Dec 29, 2008)

I visited for five days on vaca one year while I still lived in Germany. It rained until the day we left though, lol.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Lol. It does get warm. ATM the sun is out but not hot. Warm ish.


----------

